# She said I should brag..



## choseck (May 26, 2007)

so I will!!

I had been curious about my body fat % over the past few weeks and my trainer thought that it would be very low and I would fall into the 'excellent' range for my age group.  I feared I would fall into the category of 'skinny fat' where my weight is low, but my body fat % is high.

This morning we put all questions to rest.  My body fat is 12.8%!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I kind of think its a little low, but she wasn't concerned - and like she said, its in the 'excellent' range.  She thought when I first started it was probably 36% or around there - so it just shows that hard work and determination can make you come along way!

I now realize that I need to stop being so hard on myself and only picking out the flaws.  I need to see myself to how other people see me - someone that works very hard, and has come a LONG way.  I need to walk by a mirror and say 'whoa, nice shoulders there' instead of.. 'your right tricep sure doesn't hold a candle to your left tricep!'  (Okay, I have NEVER said that, but you get the picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

But yeah, no crazy diets - no eliminating food groups, no deprivation - just time and patience and it happened for me!  Mainly, you have to WANT to do it.  You have to WANT to take the time and you have to REALIZE it isn't a short-term fix.  If you want to keep weight off and be healthy, you need to change your lifestyle.

I think that is one thing people don't realize.


----------



## Shimmer (May 26, 2007)

goddamn that's awesome. Females having their body fat that low takes dedication. Good work!


----------



## choseck (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_goddamn that's awesome. Females having their body fat that low takes dedication. Good work!_

 
Thank you!  I am very proud of the work I put forth - I definitely don't slack, thats for sure!  I realized that health is very important - we only get one body - we need to take care of it, and we need to know how to take care of it.  I just wish I had 'learned' all this several years ago.


----------



## Hilly (May 26, 2007)

fantastic! i just read an article in Allure (i think) about being Skinny fat. It was pretty informative and made me feel a tad better. Im a chunky gal myself lol


----------



## choseck (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_fantastic! i just read an article in Allure (i think) about being Skinny fat. It was pretty informative and made me feel a tad better. Im a chunky gal myself lol_

 
Yeah, you see those girls that are basically skin and bone - have no muscle - so while they seem healthy, they really aren't because their body fat is actually at a high percentage.  I was worried I might be like that - especially since people have told me I look 'scrawny.'  Now I can just say 'no, I'm thin - but very very healthy!'


----------



## thestarsfall (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_fantastic! i just read an article in Allure (i think) about being Skinny fat. It was pretty informative and made me feel a tad better. Im a chunky gal myself lol_

 
There was this girl in my psych class last sem who was skinny and horribly fat as well...She was thin and wore leggings and layered shirts and everything all the time but she had a belly man...it was kinda weird looking cuz she was skinny...but fat...ya know?


----------



## Tyester (May 29, 2007)

Congratulations... You have succeeded in making the resident bodybuilder jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





12.8% on a woman is FANTASTIC(and ripped), keep that good work up!


----------



## choseck (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 

 
_Congratulations... You have succeeded in making the resident bodybuilder jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





12.8% on a woman is FANTASTIC(and ripped), keep that good work up!_

 
thanks!  it makes me feel better that someone understands the way muscle looks.  My mom recently told me that 'my arms look terrible'  apparently shes not a fan of noticeable veins?  Or maybe there is a better term.


----------



## TIERAsta (May 29, 2007)

congrats... and you should brag!!


----------



## Tyester (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choseck* 

 
_thanks!  it makes me feel better that someone understands the way muscle looks.  My mom recently told me that 'my arms look terrible'  apparently shes not a fan of noticeable veins?  Or maybe there is a better term._

 
Oh yea I get the asinine comments about my forearm vascularity as well.(the viens) It's rare people understand things like good blood pressure or conditioning when it comes to the human body or health in general. Well it's not really rare, but sad.

BTW have you seen any abs yet?


----------



## choseck (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 

 
_Oh yea I get the asinine comments about my forearm vascularity as well.(the viens) It's rare people understand things like good blood pressure or conditioning when it comes to the human body or health in general. Well it's not really rare, but sad.

BTW have you seen any abs yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm so impressed - they are actually coming along!!  Upper and obliques look a lot better than lower, but I'll just have to keep working on those


----------



## Tyester (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choseck* 

 
_I'm so impressed - they are actually coming along!!  Upper and obliques look a lot better than lower, but I'll just have to keep working on those_

 
Leg raises and reverse crunches. Just make sure to use the ab muscles though and not the thigh ones.(you'll get a similar stomach burning experience and thats when you know you're working them)


----------



## jerseygirl005 (Jun 2, 2007)

from someone who has their body fat % tested yearly, that IS pretty low for a female. "healthy" for a female is between 18-22% because of natural areas of "fat" (boobs/butt) ... so you must not have either, lol, because 12% is more like a healthy MAN's BFP.


----------

